# Tubes?



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Sooo... ive been hitting the rocky river lately and tappin into some smallies. But my question is does anyone use tubes on largemouth? And if so please explain how you rig them and fish them. And what type of structure? I was thinking of flippin n pitching them in some grass texas rigged. Any suggestions?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

myself with many others like to drag them along riprap for largemouth. you'll pick up smallies this way too if they are in there.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

flippin fool said:


> myself with many others like to drag them along riprap for largemouth. you'll pick up smallies this way too if they are in there.


Mosquito has asome riprap. You add rattles to yours?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rasper said:


> Sooo... ive been hitting the rocky river lately and tappin into some smallies. But my question is does anyone use tubes on largemouth? And if so please explain how you rig them and fish them. And what type of structure? I was thinking of flippin n pitching them in some grass texas rigged. Any suggestions?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They are an awesome flipping bait.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you're flipping or pitching sparse cover, I think there are better choices than a tube. Personally I like something with a little built in action in that scenario. But if you need to get inside the cover, there aren't too many baits that will do it as well as a Texas rigged tube. There is also no bait that I know of that is better for skipping under overhanging cover or docks. It's hands down the best skipping bait there is IMO. Until recently I was Texas rigging them on a Shaw Grigsby HP hook with the small wire clip.... but not any more ...... I started using a Trokar TK190 tube hook this year and it is an AWESOME hook. It holds the bait securely and hook sets are practically effortless. A few people have said the Trokar hook will sometimes bend if flipping with heavy braid. I haven't had that problem as of yet. For me it's best hook you can use for Texas rigging tubes. I just wish you could get it in sizes larger than 4/0. 

One thing I do a little differently when Texas rigging tubes is.... I use a lead slip sinker instead of a tungsten one.I think the added size of a lead weight versus a tungsten weight of the same size, makes a tube a little more slippery when coming through cover. The diameter of the butt of a lead sinker matches the diameter of a tube a little better, so there isn't as much of a shoulder to contend with. Just a personal preference of mine.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I have to agree on the lead vs. Tungsten. But im going to do a comparison this weekend at mosquito depending on the weather and where most of the fish are staging. Im going to flip n pitch a 1/2 oz jig and a 1/2 or 3/8 oz texas rigged 4" tube in the same color and see. But thanks for the info guys.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I consider a Texas rigged tube a finesse flipping bait. It really earns its keep after cold fronts and is much better at coming through trees with a lot of branches. Like big pine trees and willow bushes. And that trokar hook bassbme is talking about is the real deal!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Well ill have to pick them up tomorrow on my way out there. 1/0 or 2/0 for 4" tubes? The gam 1/0 wide gap fit them perfectly



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

4/0 Trokar for a 4" tube. It really depends on the diameter of the tubes body, and your personal preference though. Me ... I like the gap between the bottom of the bait, and the hooks shank to be equal to at least half of the thickness of the baits body.

As far as the comparison you're planning on doing .... Just me talking here, but I'd guess the tube is going to win that comparison 75% of the time. Rarely is a jig a numbers of bites bait. At least for me. If you're going to be comparing the size of fish you catch on each ..... I'll put my money on the jig.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I think its funny that you say that. Cause you are right to an extent about jigs getting bigger fish. I happen to catch just as many small ones on all my other lures as i do a jig. But then again jigs can get the bigger ones that really tuck themselves somewhere most lures cant go. And tubes can get in the same place a jig can.
So my comparison will not be on just how many i pull out but yes size as well. But also ill be focusing on how many of those fish hit it on the fall. Cause a tube might get more or even less of a reaction strike. But then again im trying to find my strengths. Cranks im really strong with. Im trying to focus on what is best for me to pull them out after i find them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i always use rattles when fishing tubes


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If your fishing with a weight on the front.....and not getting much action...make sure you try pegging the weight as well. I myself love the weight sliding up and down I think it gives the bait a lot more action....but if your punching through cover its a lot better to peg the weight. Goodluck....throw Black Neon....by far my fav tube color.


----------

